# What website should I use to renew my domain?



## reverze (Jul 25, 2011)

What service should I use to renew my name? name.com?

I've heard of GoDaddy buying them up etc and don't want that to happen.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ive dealt with godaddy quite a bit i would actually recommend them


----------



## digibucc (Jul 25, 2011)

i'd always used register.com, which is an actual registrar - whereas godaddy etc use other registrar's as they are hosting companies, not name registrars.

a cheap one is namecheap.com, it is a middleman but a decent one.  the only thing is it's
hosting is touch and go, but you only mentioned registering so that shouldn't matter?

you don't have to really worry about godaddy, but you are correct in that 99% of the time you don't actually own the name, they do.  idk the other 1%


----------



## reverze (Jul 25, 2011)

I had it with bluehost before... will I be ok with them?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 25, 2011)

Hover.com is supposedly decent.  twit.tv recommend it.


----------



## reverze (Jul 25, 2011)

I mean, does BlueHost own it?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 25, 2011)

i don't know them but i would guess not.  generally, anyone who advertises themselves as a "host" is not a registrar.  some registrars provide hosting as well, but they do not call themselves a hosting company.

however for most people it doesn't matter. the bottom line is always:
pay your bill = keep your site
don't pay your bill = lose your site

no matter who registered it.


----------



## wiak (Jul 26, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> Ive dealt with godaddy quite a bit i would actually recommend them


i used godaddy before but i now use name.com 
why? name.com is cheaper and alot less annoying
at godaddy you have to go thru 3 freaking pages to get to checkout,
name.com has alot better layout and way faster, they also has namesafe service that gives you two-factor authentication


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

Read the fine print.  Some places will give you cheap registration but require you to use their hosting service.  That's bs.  The last thing you want is to be locked in to a crappy host.

I've been using HostGator for a couple of years and think they're pretty good.  I don't host a site, I use it for ftp backup.  I think I have a few hundred gig on their site and they've never hassled me.  They also seem to have a lot of free tools for everything from a personal web site to a commercial one.


----------

